# Once Upon a Tart



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I just came across the book, Once Upon a Tart, a few days ago in the bookstore and could not resist buying it. Haven't made anything yet, but it's very handsome and includes recipes for soup, sandwiches, salads, scones and other quick breads in addition to tarts. My only hesitation is that many recipes seem to call for a stick or more of butter!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Like red wine one day medical science will decide that butter is good for you after all. Heck I eat pounds of the stuff and my cholesterol is fine. The old cook books are sometimes a real find.
Ive got some great regional old style cooking books which I picked up for pennies.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OH!!! That's from the store on Sullivan Street in NYC. I love that place. Their food is excellent: all sandwiches, salads, cookies, scones, and yes, tarts. :lips: :lips: :lips: I especially love the ones with mushrooms, and the ones with potatoes, and with zucchini and tomato, and and and . . . 

Do let us know when you make something. We'll come right over.


----------

